# Basic surf setups?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Never really fished the surf unless it was green and calm, but with that said, since Ive sold my boat looking to get into more of the "surf rod" type fishing and was wondering about the basic setups and rigging? Bait types, weights, leaders, hooks, rod types and lengths, reels etc?????

Anyone care to point a noob in the right direction? Will mainly be fishing Matagorda and Sargent beaches.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What are you trying to catch? Do you want spinning or casting? What's your budget? Answer these questions and I'm sure we can help you out.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

On this page there is a thread 45 posts down titled something like (best long distance surf casting rod). I made a longish addition to it that has some of the information you may be looking for. Good luck, Gary


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Basically just reds, drum, pomps, etc.... Ive got a Penn Battle, just not sure what length of rod to get. Not really after the big sharks, just something thats castable from the beach. 
Also not sure of terminal tackle


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

10' surf rod would do, I use the penn battle II rod/reel combo with 40lb braid I make my own leaders about 4' with 2 circle hooks with mainly a 4oz spider weight


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have several Penn Battles and Conflicts in the 6000 size on 12' Penn Prevail rods. I load them with 65# braid with a 30# mono topshot, but straight 30# mono will work fine. A combo like this is under $200 and works great for reds and drum and is still strong enough to handle sharks up to about 6'. Leaders are simple, get some big 3-way swivels, some 60# to 80# mono for leader material, 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks, and 4oz to 6oz spider weights. Tie a 24" piece of leader material to one eye of the swivel with the weight, tie a 16" piece on another eye with the hook, than tie your main line on the last eye. This is all you need for reds and drum.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! This will get me started!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When your ready to get started, come meet me in Sargent one day and I'll show you some tips. It's easier to show people in person than it is on a computer.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> When your ready to get started, come meet me in Sargent one day and I'll show you some tips. It's easier to show people in person than it is on a computer.


Sounds like a plan! I'll be off the weekend of the 1st thru 3rd if your going down, would love to meet up!

Brian


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Shaky. I am with you on surf fishing; I don't really care to catch large sharks. I am a custom rod builder since 1979 and have built many surf rods. To tell you the truth I have caught more reds and a few specks using 8 foot steel head rods. These rods are light and easy for me to cast and can usually get more distance on them than on my surf rods. I usually set out a couple of surf rods with large baits and the steel head rods with peeled shrimp. A 5 pound red is a lot more fun on a light rod than on my surf rods.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Sharkchum is getting you on the right path. Tight lines!:texasflag


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*ABU Garcia 7000 for Surf Fishing ?*

Hi Guys
I have never Surfed fished before but I have an ABU Garcia 7000 will this be a good reel for surf Fishing ?

What action and weight rod should be used? Med, Med Heavy, Heavy

Also I see the pictures I PVC pipes in the sand used as a rod holder. What size pipe is that and how do they drive it down in the beach sand?

I am to give this a try soon

searacer


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

*rod holder*

Mr. Racer..

Seems that the preferred size is 1 1/2" pvc, and a rubber mallet.

Lets get a trip this time in.

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The 7000 may be a little light on line capacity unless you use braided line. I used to use one with 30# mono and had it spooled a few times.

As far as PVC holders, I use 2" and cut "teeth" into the bottom of it with a saw or grinder. Twist it as you push it in the sand and it will go in easy and chew up any shell it goes through.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

I just inform my wife I will be going Surf fishing on day when I'm back home. 
Going to have to find me a Rod, the longest I have is an 8 footer catfishing pole all though that has the strength don't think it would have the distance for surf casting the Abu Garcia 7000.

What rod did you go with?

searacer



56Jeff said:


> Mr. Racer..
> 
> Seems that the preferred size is 1 1/2" pvc, and a rubber mallet.
> 
> ...


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr. Saltwater

How much reel line capacity and size line should one use surf fishing for Drum & Bull reds? Thanks for the information 

searacer


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

seacer said:


> Mr. Saltwater
> 
> How much reel line capacity and size line should one use surf fishing for Drum & Bull reds? Thanks for the information
> 
> searacer


I like as much 30-40# line as I can get on a reel for most surf fishing. Any line smaller than that won't hold up well to abrasion from shells. At times you may want to cast past the 3rd bar and that won't leave much line on the reel if you have less than 300 yards on it. That 7000 is a good reel and will handle reds, drum, and smaller sharks just fine and it will hold about 600 yards of 30# braid vs. only 250 yards of 20# monofilament. I would probably go with 40-50# braid on it so you won't have to replace it as soon and still maybe have enough line for those times when something takes the bait and heads to Cuba. It's pretty frustrating to have all your line stripped and not have more line to re-spool with you.


----------

